# Valentine Days Workout  post radiation for rib bruise



## Dagger (Feb 17, 2016)

Day 3
Seated deadlift, 17 pound dumbbell, 3 sets, 8 reps
Seated Overhead Press                     3x8 
Seated Lateral Raises                        3x8
Seated Side Row                               3x10
Incline Fly                                        3x8


----------

